# This Linux crashed FreeBSD



## Deleted member 63539 (Aug 10, 2020)

When I tried to install it on VirtualBox, in the final stage of the installation it crashed VirtualBox and crashed the FreeBSD host, too. The system immediately reboot with dumped core.

With Bhyve, it didn't crash Bhyve nor the FreeBSD host but the installation failed. The error message this Linux showed with VirtualBox was too fast to see, on Bhyve, I could see it more clearly. It seemed the Linux guest tried to load something directly into the hardware, caused the hypervisor to fail. Perhaps it's not intended to work inside virtualized environment at all.

Here it is: https://www.nutyx.org/en/downloads


----------



## sidetone (Aug 10, 2020)

There should be a file somewhere in /var/log/ that has that error message.


----------



## Deleted member 63539 (Aug 10, 2020)

sidetone said:


> There should be a file somewhere in /var/log/ that has that error message.


Nope. Nothing. I think it's a FreeBSD system crash and the core was dumped into /var/crash. I have no idea to work with the files there nor I want to. This incident was one of the reason I abandoned VirtualBox and go with Bhyve.

p/s: There are plenty of logs in /var/log/, but it seemed to not have the error message I saw.


----------

